# Best quarter panels 68 convertible?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum.....need some advice. My 68 gto conv. needs new quarters. What are the best quality panels out there?

On the ‘Bay, there are some panels that are 20gauge steel.....’not die stamped’...what does this mean?

Thanks.....


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Convertible quarter panels for 1968 are not available from any of the aftermarket sources. Your best choice is to find a decent pair from a donor car. Hardtop quarter panels are quite different. You can browse my restoration thread and see the photos of how I replaced one of my quarter panels.

Good luck.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Your thread is awesome.
Regarding the quarter panels.....shucks...I just bought some panels from PartsPlace.....they said they wouldfit a conv......


----------



## matthewjend (Oct 3, 2018)

Curious did those aftermarket panels fit your convertible? I have a 67 convertible that I just bought aftermarket fenders for and they are way off. I'm trying to figure out what my options are now.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I have not seen the panels yet.....they will be delivered with the car....in about a month!


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> I have not seen the panels yet.....they will be delivered with the car....in about a month!


If I were you get a hold of them and cancel order. You can do a lot better price wise with others.. I'm nkind of surprised they told you it will fit your convertible. As you were told convertibles quarter are not made for 68:69 gto. If you line up a hardtop next to a convertible you will see the difference. You can use patch panels and the partial skins but not the full. It all depends on what you need . The difference starts at body line above wheel well. . Shake and Bake and a few others I'm sure can help . I have still not decided on mine what to do after years of looking. Finding a donor will be a dead end street . Doug


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Crud...


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Just talked to the seller again.....they ASSURED me that the panels/skins fit convertibles too.........we shall see I guess...


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> Just talked to the seller again.....they ASSURED me that the panels/skins fit convertibles too.........we shall see I guess...


Nope they just aren't made . Best luck Doug . If you want to get real info csll ames they will give you the bad news. Doug


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I checked over at Ames too.........`with extensive work panels can be made to fit`...........

What my car mainly needs is 2 inches above the arches and down.......will `patch panels` do the trick?

Anyway..no worries.......I am gonna have to make it work somehow.....


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> I checked over at Ames too.........`with extensive work panels can be made to fit`...........
> 
> What my car mainly needs is 2 inches above the arches and down.......will `patch panels` do the trick?
> 
> Anyway..no worries.......I am gonna have to make it work somehow.....


Now that you have these I'm sure you will be able to get what you need from them. . Post some pictures and someone will let you know what's best. Doug


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the problem areas. I think the quarters that I bought will do. I have asked a few vendors and they all say the same...`with a little work quarters will fit`...not the uppermost part though.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Did you buy skins or full quarters? Either will work for what you need to do. From what I have seen, the full quarters are better stampings so hopefully that is what you ordered. Skins will probably work but you might have to spend more time massaging them to match the original shape. That top body line and the rear corner (above the tail light) is different so you must keep your original metal in those areas. In fact, keep as much original metal as you can and just replace the rusted areas or areas that you can't repair. 

Be advised there is a concave area above the wheel well. It is very easy to lose that when grafting on new steel and even during the body work stage. Lose that curve and your car will end up looking like a Chevelle. Do one side at a time so you can reference that curve when needed. 

Good luck. It's a hard job.....but it's the only way so just keep at it and you will get there.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

This is what I ordered from PartsPlace.......the skins. Hopefully they will do the trick. Thanks for the headsup on the concave curve over the wheels.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Circling back on this with some photos. These pics were taken from examples cars found at the local salvage yard. 

The curved area begins at the rear of the quarter window and continues towards the back of the car......ending about where the deck lid hinge area. Traveling from the top edge of the quarter panel towards the wheel well....the quarter panel curves out a bit where the peak of that bulge  is about 1 1/2" down. Then inverts slightly before it curves back out again. That inverted length varies depending on location. 

I applied some tape along the top edge of the quarter panel and then used a pencil to make tick marks every inch. I then recorded the distance to the two bulges or peaks. With that info, I was able to make sure the new quarter panels were welded in correctly. From my observations, this curve appears on convertibles and hard tops but they are different in amplitude between the two body styles. 

I hope this info helps.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Circling back on this with some photos. These pics were taken from examples cars found at the local salvage yard.
> 
> The curved area begins at the rear of the quarter window and continues towards the back of the car......ending about where the deck lid hinge area. Traveling from the top edge of the quarter panel towards the wheel well....the quarter panel curves out a bit where the peak of that bulge is about 1 1/2" down. Then inverts slightly before it curves back out again. That inverted length varies depending on location.
> 
> ...


Anderslober - Good luck with your project. Here is some inspiration for you.

https://www.mecum.com/lots/SC0519-371506/1968-pontiac-gto-convertible/

In one of the picts you can see (via the reflection) the concavity that SnB was talking about.
It really subtle.

I didn't know about this difference either until SnB pointed it out in his awesome thread. First time I noticed this before being educated I was (WTF!) I had just returned from a car show where I left the car unattended for quite a while as I took in the sights. I thought some very large person had leaned against it and deflected the quarter panel. Paranoia :frown3:


----------

